# 3G Dongle other than Tata Photon for Micromax Funbook Pro



## gunjanent (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can anybody advice,whether any 3G Dongle other than Tata Photon,can be used to connect internet on Micromax Funbook Pro? And what should be the detailed procedure for the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Oct 6, 2012)

Any dongle should work. Plug and play.


----------



## keshav paikara (Jan 29, 2013)

gunjanent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody advice,whether any 3G Dongle other than Tata Photon,can be used to connect internet on Micromax Funbook Pro? And what should be the detailed procedure for the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



yes you can use some dongles 
i also own funbook 
i use huawei 1731
unlocked version of airtel dongle bought it through EBAY...


----------

